# A l'aide : Mon MacBook Pro ne démarre plus après une MAJ



## aero42 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Voilà, je lance un petit appel au secours car ce soir mon MacBook Pro me fait une mauvaise blague.

Voilà, en fin d'après midi, j'exécute la dernière mise à jour disponible pour les MBP (désolé, mais je n'ai plus l'intitulé exact. Je sais qu'il s'agissait d'une mise à jour concernant les périphériques Thunderbolt ainsi que la mise à jour du programme interne EFI, du moins de mémoire il me semble que ce sont ces deux (les deux réclamaient le redémarrage de la machine). Donc j'exécute la mise à jour, tout semble bien se passer. Je précise que le MBP est branché sur secteur... Et là le MBP redémarre (normal), une petite jauge sous la pomme me montre bien que la mise àjour s'exécute bien. Puis redémarrage.... et plus rien. Ou plutôt écran noir et ventilos qui tournent à fond. Alors j'avoue que je ne sais pas s'il a redémarré ou pas. Mais je n'ai pas entendu le "boooong".

Alors au bout d'un moment, je me décide à éteindre le MBP. J'attends quelques secondes et je le relance, seulement là, rien de rien. Pas de booong, pas d'écran gris, mais le bruit des ventilos qui démarrent petit à petit et qui finissent à tourner à fond.

J'ai tenté de réinitialiser la PRAM, mais rien n'y fait (du moins, ça ne veut pas marcher puisque je n'entends pas de boooong.).

Je vous avoue que je suis assez inquiet.

Une bonne âme pourrait-elle me donner une indication sur ce cas ? Je lui en serait bien reconnaissant. Même si je fais un backup de mes données, j'ai moyennement envie de perdre mon MBP.

Je précise qu'il s'agît d'un MacBook Pro 17" 2011 - 8 Ghz RAM.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

(si jamais ça se décante d'ici là, je me ferai un plaisir de vous tenir informé).


----------



## aero42 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bon, suite des aventures (enfin si l'on peut dire).

Après l'avoir laissé reposé toute la nuit (des fois qu'elle porte conseil), ce matin, mon MacBook Pro continue a faire sa tête de mule.

J'ai tenté une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion système (SMC) comme c'est expliqué sur le site Apple support. La seule différence est que mes ventilos tournent à fond dès la mise sous tension. Bon du coup, j'ai refait la manip et l'état est revenu comme avant, je veux dire, quand les ventilos était stoppés au lancement, mais petit à petit devenait plus rapides et donc, plus "bruyants".

Autre test, j'ai tenté de mettre le CD d'install 1/2. Bon, le CD est bien entré. Mais voilà ça s'arrête là. Après extenction, je relance la bête, j'entends bien les bruits classiques de démarrage. Il manque que l'écran gris et le booooong.

Là, je suis méga-inquiet.Est-ce la mise à jour EFI qui a foutu la crotte ? Auquel cas, y a-t-il un moyen pour me sortir de là ?

Désolé, si je relance mon appel mais là je suis un peu dans le caca (oui c'est ambiance très scato, ce matin, j'en conviens). :rateau:

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Imsac (29 Septembre 2011)

Il vient de m'arriver exactement la même chose !!
J'ai lancer la procédure de mise à jour du macbook pro d'une copine (13 pouces neuf il y'a 3 semaines), j'ai vu que parmi les mises à jour figurait une de sécurité, une pour le périph' thunderbolt et 2 autres auxquelles je n'ai pas prêté attention.  
La mise à jour s'installe, l'ordi redémarre et là écran noir, un bip puis la pomme apparait avec une barre de progression qui s'affiche. 
Lorsque la progression arrive à la fin, un nouvel écran noir apparait avec cette fois les ventilos qui tournent à fond. 
Ça doit faire environ 30mn que ça dure. Je n'ose pas forcer l'extinction. 

Je commence de stresser aussi... 
As tu trouver une solution depuis que tu as posté ton message ? Quelqu'un d'autre a t'il subit le même épisode ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ju00l (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, il m'arrive exactement le même problème.  Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?????

Merci


----------



## superjoueur (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
il faut contacter le service technique apple au 0805540003.


----------



## ju00l (15 Octobre 2011)

Et ils auront une solution ou il faudra le renvoyer en réparation (en tt cas il est encore sous garantie et l'assistance téléphonique est encore valable pour le mien, ouf!)  ?


----------



## tonrain (15 Octobre 2011)

Et en appuyant sur ALT au démarrage, vous voyez votre disque dur ? Si c'est le cas faites retour chariot, et prier, bien que je doute que ce la fonctionne...


----------



## ju00l (16 Octobre 2011)

Alt au démarrage  ne change rien; il s'allume et la ventilation accélère ...
Je téléphonerai demain chez apple.


----------

